# Keeping your gear dry...



## Ozarker (Apr 15, 2017)

This is hilarious! The newest way to keep your gear dry!
http://www.nubrella.com/


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

...Perfect on a windy day ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 15, 2017)

Click said:


> ...Perfect on a windy day ;D



The photographer's paraglider.  Who needs a drone when this is available? The flying nun has nothing on this. I wonder how many people here remember the flying nun?


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Sister Bertrille


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 15, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > ...Perfect on a windy day ;D
> ...



And it weighs a "mere" 3 pounds! That's a lot of weight, to me at least. And, FWIW, I used to watch the Flying Nun when I was a kid. 

Vivid


----------



## NancyP (Apr 16, 2017)

And someone out there is putting out a clear plastic version of a pop-up hide/blind, with zippers at tripod level on three sides so your lens can stick out a bit. Think of an Ameristep Outhouse blind, in "clear".


----------

